# Leviathans mini ukbff British finals log



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok guys, so this is a continuation of my Kent Klassic prep journal. I placed 2nd in the beginners bodybuilding class and got an invite to the finals on the 3rd of October so I'm just under two weeks out

I would have started this sooner but I was away in the Dominican republic for two weeks the week after the show (I didn't even think I'd place let alone get an invite) had my check in with the boss last night and he is happy for me to compete. I said I'd leave the decision with him for when I got back, as I didn't just want to complete just for the sake of it

So my peak week has begun and from today till Fri day my meals are as follows

Meal 1 -

120g oats, 50g whey, 2 whole eggs

Post workout meal -

250g lean mince, 250g sweet potato, green veg

Meal 3,4,5 -

250g chicken breast, green veg, 1 avocado

Meal 6 -

40g casein, 40g cashew nuts

Training split for this week will be

Chest/front and side delts

Back/traps/rear delts

Arms

Legs

Today was chest/front+side delts

Incline bench press x4

Weighted dips x3

Machine iso chest press x3

Cable crossovers x3

Seated iso press machine x3

Seated machine press x3

DB lat raise

Seated machine lat raise

All done in a pyramid fashion with 1 minute rest inbetween sets

Have had meal 1 and post workout so far, with 3,4,5 and 6 to go

My first day back at work for almost a month, I'm not looking forward to it haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats and good luck mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In!

Good luck mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> In





MissMartinez said:


> Best of luck :thumb





FelonE said:


> Congrats and good luck mate





BTS93 said:


> In!
> 
> Good luck mate.


cheers guys, ony gonna be short a sweet as I'm not to far from the comp but will update it as Much as I can along the way

even surprised myself at Kent so hoping to do the same up in Notts :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahayeeeeeeee.....you will be magnificent...whoop.... :thumb


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Wahayeeeeeeee.....you will be magnificent...whoop.... :thumb





Noble78 said:


> Good luck


thanks guys, gonna do my best


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/traps/rear delts

Jet lag caught up with me yesterday so couldn't get to the gym, so went today instead

Nautilus pullovers - x4

Bent over bb row - x3

Bw chin ups - x3

Seated cable row x3

Machine shrugs x 3

Pecdec rev fly x3

Reverse db fly x3

Happy with how the session went, still feeling quite tired from the flight home and being back at work but these last couple weeks are so important that I just have to man up and get on with it lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Last leg session today

leg extensions - 98kg x12

legpress - 450kg x12

hack squats - 3plates per side x8

laying leg curl - full stack x8

single leg curl - 5plates stacked, each leg x8

standing calf raise - 12 plates stacked x10

seated calf raises - 75kg x10

nice little session to finish see the old wheels out  .. From today to Wednesday I will be doing my depletion workouts before the big carb up, can't wait !!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dropped into work this evening (24/7 access to the gym) for a quick depletion workout which consisted of

incline press machine

Flat db press

wide grip pulldown

close grip machine row

barbell clean and press

DB lat raise

DB Curl

cable pushdown

did a couple warm ups of the incline press, wide grip pulldown and clean and press then proceeded by doing 3 rounds of the above, 15-20 reps per exercise with 30 secs rest in between each one.

Will be be doing similar workouts mon - weds, maybe Changing the exercises to switch things up but will be the Same format, 2 for chest back and shoulders and 1 each for bi and tri


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there. Just wish you everything good for your comp. x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there. Just wish you everything good for your comp. x


cheers flubs, on the home straight now


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Somehow I've managed to miss this! Better late than never though eh?

I hear you did well at the finals, I won't give anything away as you haven't posted but well done mate!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Somehow I've managed to miss this! Better late than never though eh?
> 
> I hear you did well at the finals, I won't give anything away as you haven't posted but well done mate!


not as well as I'd have hoped, although I made it through to the top 15 after an elimination.

that said, I never expected to get an invite and was just using Kent as a taster to see if I liked it etc

so to say I'm part of the top 15 ukbff body builders in the country, I'm more than happy with that!

now it's time to rebound and focus on putting on size over the offseason ready to smash it next year


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> not as well as I'd have hoped, although I made it through to the top 15 after an elimination.
> 
> that said, I never expected to get an invite and was just using Kent as a taster to see if I liked it etc
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!! Pcitures from the day?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Congrats mate!!! Pcitures from the day?


I'm waiting for some to come back..although they will be put on TM as ukm never lets me upload any haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

So just to wrap this up, I'm not sure where I placed but made it through to the top 15 after the elimination round, so somewhere between 7-15th which considering i didn't even expect to qualify on my first Go isn't too shabby.

Have properly caught the bug now and can't wait to do it all again! Will get a new journal up soon to keep track of how I'm getting on during the offseason and for my next comp prep which will hopefully see me qualify again, gonna be a lot harder next time as I'm by passing the inters and going straight into the MR classes probably will be the U100kg category!

Let's do this!!!


----------

